# BEST ALL AROUND CARTRIDGE



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

What's the best all around cartridge, in your opinion? What would you have in your safe if you could only have just one?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Rifle? Handgun? Shotgun? 

For me, if all I could have would be one gun - period. it would be a 12 gauge pump and this is why:
-Best home defense gun. The very loading of a shell will stop most intruders. And at close range, it is pointed, not aimed and will defend my home against most anything that I'd need to defend against.
-Great for small game that I need to hit while moving.
-With a slug or buckshot, can take any big game on the continent I live.
-Entertainment . When we go shooting, we take a full arsenal, But before we know it, the handguns are put away, the rifles are cased, and we are shooting flying targets. It is just more fun for me.

I love my rifles, hand guns, and muzzies. But if I could choose only one for everything, it'd be my 12 gauge pump.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

_IF._.. I had to keep only one, I'd keep my 30.06. I have two of them that I like, so that would be a difficult choice.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

12 gauge

I can't add anymore to what GaryFish said.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This post totally reminds me of this:





But on a serious note:

I agree with the 12 gauge being the bee's knees. It can pretty much do anything you need it to do.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd go with my 7mm-08. 

Targets...check
Coyotes...check
Pronghorn...check
deer...check
elk...check

I can't argue with the shotgun perspective, but I don't do a lot of upland or clays so I'm going with a rifle.


----------



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

To be honest, I never thought of the 12 gauge like that! What I was kind of asking was more along the lines of best all around big game rifle... Mine is my Browning A-Bolt 300 Win Mag... Capable of effectively taking any animal on the continent! -8/-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Well on the other hand maybe I can add a little more. 

I've been using copper solid slugs and rifled barrels in my 12 gauge. It's a 175 - 200 yard weapon now. In less than a minute I can swap barrels and use shot shells on everything from doves to burglars.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Honestly, I think the best all around cartridge is what you feel most comfortable using.

Just because someone says "this is the best cartridge for XXXXXXX" doesnt mean you are gonna suddenly be a more talented shooter. But you should use what you know you are able to use best personally. (And I have fallen in that trap of thinking I needed the most bad a$$ cartridge for one thing or another, but that doesnt mean I would be a better shot if I bought one!)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If rifles were the only option; I would have to go with the 243. My son can use it, my wife can use it, great on everything small and big enough for deer and elk if used within reasonable ranges. I have two customers who literally own 100+ guns of all types, new modern latest stuff, classics and very old stuff. They both choose the 243 as their go to deer gun. They are very accomplished shooters and don't need to compensate for poor shooting with a larger caliber. Hit em in the right place and it will do the job every time with a quality bullet.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

270 Winchester. Did you think I would say something else?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> 270 Winchester. Did you think I would say something else?


No, Mr. Carmicael.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If rifle only is the question, then it would be the Father of the 270 - 30-06 Springfield. Kind of like John Stockton's kid playing ball at Gonzaga - he's good, but will never top the old man. ;-) 

So 30-06 for me.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

GaryFish said:


> Kind of like John Stockton's kid playing ball at Gonzaga - he's good, but will never top the old man. ;-)


Haha that's a good point.

I'm a big fan of the 308 Winchester


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I have to agree with the 12 gauge comments, They really can do pretty much anything be it dogs, birds, rabbits, or big game. Seems like even when I go shooting with a truck full of goodies, I always end up spending most of the time with my shotgun in hand. Something about em is just more fun. On the other hand, If I had to choose for a rifle, I'd probably pick a .300 win mag.


----------



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

I love the reference to Stockton! I've shot all these calibers except for the 7mm-08. What would you all say is the most overrated caliber?


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I like the shotgun idea, but think that I would go with the good old 22lr. I know it is not the most powerful, but it is light and easy to carry. You can carry lots of ammo without taking up lots of room. It is also capable of killing deer and elk, although not legal. Overall a great gun that has been proven throughout time and would make a great survival gun. Having said that I still like my bigger guns though.


----------



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

leviwin... Somehow when reading up on those Hornady Z-Max rounds, I stumbled onto a zombie apocalypse forum.(I swear I am not a member) They were talking about the best zombie round, that was almost the exact same answer somebody gave!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd have to pick my 300 Wby Mag Accumark. I'm not picking it because of the caliber, I just love that particular gun. It's been to Canada, Alaska and all over the west. It's an old friend I can count on.
If I had to pick a caliber in an abutrary gun it'd have to be 30.06 or .270.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

buglehimin said:


> What would you all say is the most overrated caliber?


30-06 

Any and all of the short wonder mags.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Never been on that forum. Don't have a clue how a 22lr would perform on zombie, but would imagine you would want something bigger like the 12 gauge.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

haha +1 on the .30-06 for over-rated. that and the 9mm. What a nasty round...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> buglehimin said:
> 
> 
> > What would you all say is the most overrated caliber?
> ...


Sheesh Loke. Now I know you are just trying to pick a fight. ;-)

Most overrated caliber? Well, it HAS to be the 270. Its just a poor man's 30-06. Right Loke? ;-) :^8^: :^8^:

-8/- -8/- -8/- -8/- -8/- -8/-


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The 270 Winchester was developed to do all of the things that the 30-06 was incapable of doing. And everything that came after is a feeble attempt to duplicate the 270. We can quit arguing now.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

buglehimin said:


> What would you all say is the most overrated caliber?


.17 HMR

People think this thing is the end all be all of varminting. It is fun, and I enjoy shooting it. But in the end, it is a .17 caliber bullet that has little effective range and energy at distance. And its pretty expensive for a rimfire IMO


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with you on the .17HMR


----------



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree with the 17HMR and definately the wsm's. I haven't really seen the appeal in them. The good ol ought six though, I think is a great caliber.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

While I can't argue with the 30-06 crowd, I personally think that I would rather have the 308 if I could only have one caliber. It will effectively do anything the 30-06 can do and it works great in lighter, easy to handle rifles that kick quite a bit less. 

As far as the over-rated cartridges, I think that the 7MM STW and 7MM ultra take the cake. Yes, I am a 7MM fan, but in my experience I have found that these cartridges are just a little too long for a 7MM hole. I personally prefer 7MM's in the 2.5 inch case or less. If you want to get the most out of a super-magnum length cartridge, I think you need to start at 30 caliber and go up from there. I do still have an STW in my safe, but it doesn't see near the action that my Dakota in the same caliber sees. Anything smaller than 7MM in these long cases just gets more and more rediculous in my opinion. --------SS


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

300 RUM its got the capibilities of 3 guns in 1.
power level 1- 30-06
power level 2- 300 WIN MAG
power level 3- 300 RUM

LOKE my second choice hands down 270


----------



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

I just split the 300 RUM down ther middle of the power levels... 300 win mag is my go to gun!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

If I could only have one it would be a 30-30 lever. It can kill anything we got around here and for a long long ways. It's fun to shoot. The wife and kiddos can handle it and may be all I will be able to handle when I get really old. It's light, short, and holds a good amount of rounds in case you ever find yourself in a shoot out!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

RUM!? Aint that the one for the fellars with more dollars then sense? $55/box?! That much power should make up for all kinds of poor shooting.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

This is only my second day on the forum, so here's a friendly hello to you all.

When it comes to the best all around cartridge it's hard to argue with the 12 gauge, or with those fraternal twins, the 30-06 and .308.

However, I am going to present a point of view that is an alternative to most of the posts in a couple of ways. First, I am going to talk about chambering rather than cartridge. Second, I am going a little downscale compared to to most of the cartridges mentioned so far.

Consider the .357 magnum. Buy a revolver and a rifle in .357 magnum and you prepared for (arguably) the widest range of applications of any chambering. Use light .38 special loads for small game or inexpensive plinking and target shooting without breaking the bank or hurting your shoulder. You can then move up from there: .38 special P+ loads, light or medium .357 magnum loads, and finally hot .357 magnum loads from Buffalo Bore, which when fired from a carbine or rifle puts you right up in the 30/30 power range for medium game, at least for short range shots... under 100 yards, or maybe even stretching it to 150 yards. Snakes? Just load up some snake shot and you are all set.

So there you are, prepared for anything from bunnies to deer, with slight detours through tin cans, paper targets, and snakes. If push comes to shove you could probably even take an elk under the right conditions.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm going to split the 30-06, 270 argument and go with the .280

Just cuz!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> RUM!? Aint that the one for the fellars with more dollars then sense? $55/box?! That much power should make up for all kinds of poor shooting.


For people who do more hunting than target shooting; who cares if its $55 dollars per box?! You should never have to take more than one shot.

Anyways my go to rifle has been the 7MM rem mag. It has more power than the 30-06 but has a trajectory that is just as flat as the .270. Maybe when I get my 300 RUM my mind will change but for now I believe the 7mm is as good as it gets.


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

Best all around .375 H&H. 

For myself .338 RUM.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Anything that says Weatherby on it.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Whatever gun that I have in my hand at the time.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Didn't you already say .270 Loke? ;-)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm with huge on this one. Any cartridge that costs an arm and a leg to shoot, takes a special trip to find ammo for, can't be shot by at the range for an extended amount of time without a sore shoulder, or isn't offered by just about every model of rifle on the planet. Calibers such as the 300 ultra/w-by mags cost almost twice as much to shoot as a 30-06 or even a 300 win mag, yet the differences at real world distances (<300 yds) are pretty modest for the extra recoil and muzzle blast you get in return. An all around cartridge should be suited for target shooting as well as training the spouse or youngster to shoot. 270, 308, 30-06. I think either one should be as good as the next one. Personally I would probably pick a 308 as this caliber is also offered in numerous non hunting weapons (such as ARs) and has a great selection of military surplus ammo available for cheap.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Whatever gun that I have in my hand at the time.


Did you get to pick twice?

I wanna change my vote.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Personally I would probably pick a 308 as this caliber is also offered in numerous non hunting weapons (such as ARs) and has a great selection of military surplus ammo available for cheap.


Why do you say that an AR is a "non hunting" weapon? They are legal to hunt with, and more than accurate enough. Is it because they were designed with military use in mind? Much like the Mauser 98, Henry, Remington Rolling Block, and every other firearm design ever conceived?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Best all around: 12 gauge for me if I had to pick just one. ( I am not very good at shooting birds on the fly with my bow or a rifle, for home defense a shotgun will end the conflict about as fast as anything)

Favorite rifle: 300 win mag (although I have done most of my hunting with a 7mm RM)

Most overrated: .17 HMR (in a landslide) 

I just recently got on board with the AR crowd. I never did like any "assault" weapons before but those AR's are a blast to shoot, the design is great, cheap ammo, and they are very accurate.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

AR's make a great hunting weapon that is as versatile or more so than any other long gun out there. My point being is that it was not designed from the ground up as a hunting rifle.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Neither were any rifle systems ever to be designed. But then again, the ultimate hunt is the one where the game is hunting you back.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.22LR :mrgreen:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nope. I disagree. The ultimate hunt is trying to find an ice cream man that still carries Choco-Tacos!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

270 winchester model 70! +1,000 :mrgreen:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

The past few weeks have been a complete blur as I have been engaged in more work than one man should be. That just explains why I have not weighed in on this topic. Here goes...........

.243 Best elk gun ever! o-||


----------

